# Poppy Popped!!



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My Lamancha Poppy kidded triplet bucks..UGH BOYS...such a bummer!! would have loved a girl from her They are adorable..looks like their dad..black and white...I will post pix soon...Waiting on Felicity now..then I get March off before we start again lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Congrats! Oh dear, triplet bucks :laugh: At least they are all healthy and happy!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes mom and boys are doing great...: )


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here are the boys..Charlie is the black one...he also has brown moon spots lol..Domino is the black and white with spots on his side and Odis is black and white with white belt ...all are doing great and eating..Poppy did a great job..


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Very cute!!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Cute! I like Domino's coloring the best.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

They are super cute!!!!! I want one lol!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

They are truly gorgeous!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

SO cute!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Happybleats, do you have a website for your lovely goaties?

Beautiful boys!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you...we lost our Lamancha buck, Leroy, this year before kidding season was complete..we were blessed to find a buck from his half sister...Thunder did a great job for a young boy..wasn't sure he could do it..he was only four/five months old lo,but very eager to prove himself loll..

..we are happybleatsdairygoats.weebly.com... and welcome the visit : )


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

Everyone wants does, but I love the little bucklings! Congrats to all!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I guess because most only need one buck...but can have many does...so does are easier to place : )


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

So cute! But triplet boys, ugh!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

You guys are killing me with the color! (Lots of babies being born now, I am SO getting my baby fix!)


----------

